# Adolf: Mit Hilfe von Crowdfunding in die Kinos



## Matthias Dammes (19. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Adolf: Mit Hilfe von Crowdfunding in die Kinos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Adolf: Mit Hilfe von Crowdfunding in die Kinos


----------



## DrProof (19. November 2012)

Der Bunkersong war top... der Trailer ein flop...


----------



## lunatic666 (19. November 2012)

ich finds lustig, .. mal guggen ob es was wird.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

müsste das nicht in dem Fall eher Krautfunding heißen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

Hab den Comic vor Ewigkeiten mal gelesen. War ganz witzig, und für meinen Geschmack besser als "Das kleine Arschloch".
Also... ÄCH ÄRWARTE DICKE SPENDEN VON ÄUCH, SONST GIBT'S BLITZKRÄÄG !


----------



## Vordack (19. November 2012)

Ich fand den Typ im RL schon bekloppt also wird mir ein Comic dazu nicht weiterhelfen ihn sympatisch zu machen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich fand den Typ im RL schon bekloppt also wird mir ein Comic dazu nicht weiterhelfen ihn sympatisch zu machen


 Das Ziel des Comics ist absolut nicht, ihn sympathisch(er) zu machen. Es ist eine Satire, mehr nicht.


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Ziel des Comics ist absolut nicht, ihn sympathisch(er) zu machen. Es ist eine Satire, mehr nicht.


 
Vorallem ist es gut sich über solche Hirnis Lustig zu machen, das sägt in deren Sockel


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfX86TDhl44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





Enisra schrieb:


> Vorallem ist es gut sich über solche Hirnis Lustig zu machen, das sägt in deren Sockel


 Jupp. Apropos Satire: "Inglorious Bastards" nimmt den alten Adolf auch gehörig aufs Korn ("NEIN ! NEIN ! NEIN ! NEIN!").


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja, aber so Sachen wie die Sachen von Walter Moers oder Mein Führer sind da doch effektiver
Und irgendwann ist auch mal vor Jahren die Frage aufgetaucht, ich glaube als der Comic raus kam, ob man sich über Hitler lustig machen darf und ich sage, man muss sogar, nichts ist so Effektiv wie lachen um die Fanatiker zu unterminieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, aber so Sachen wie die Sachen von Walter Moers oder Mein Führer sind da doch effektiver
> Und irgendwann ist auch mal vor Jahren die Frage aufgetaucht, ich glaube als der Comic raus kam, ob man sich über Hitler lustig machen darf und ich sage, man muss sogar, nichts ist so Effektiv wie lachen um die Fanatiker zu unterminieren


 Charlie Chaplin war da sogar weit voraus. Der hat ja schon zu Noch-Lebzeiten des Führers seine eigene Verballhornung auf Zelluloid gebannt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> müsste das nicht in dem Fall eher Krautfunding heißen?


 
made my day


----------



## Enisra (19. November 2012)

wobei Helge Schneider auch großartig war und nja, der Diktator ist auch in dem Zeitrahmen der beste Film zu dem Thema und seiner Zeit vorraus, die ganzen Comics und Zeichentrickfilmen da waren ja eher plump und auch ziemlich rassistisch


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (19. November 2012)

Oha, da kann man dann auch nix mehr gegen den schlechten Humor der Deutschen sagen^^... das eine Video war ja ganz witzig, aber n ganzer Film? 1 Million Zuschauer? Mh denke das ist eher unrealistisch.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. November 2012)

Da bekommt das Wort Filmrechte ja eine ganz andere Bedeutung. Im Kino sagen sie dann sicher: Mein rechter Platz ist noch frei. Vermutlich darf man den Film dann nur mit dem rechten Auge schauen....Bis ein Anwalt kommt und sagt, dass das nicht rechtens sei.

Aber ...es ist schon recht lustig.


----------



## z3ro22 (21. November 2012)

DAZU SAG ICH NUR 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8crLl2XKM4

Ich denke mal die bekommen die Kohle schnell rein 

Satire I Love IT


----------

